# starting a ten gallon mbuna



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi am am sooo excited about getting my mbuna tank setup. I have spent months researching my fish and I know exactly what i want. I originaly planned on starting them in a 55 gallon but the fish at the pet store are sooo small inly 1/2 inch long. Would it be alright if I started them in a 10 gallon just until they get a few inches on them. I already have a ten gallon setup and its cycling. im still going to get the 55 in a few months, I was just wondering could I start them in a ten.

There are 10 fish in all including the pictus cat. :fish:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Id say that would be alright temporarily. But put them in the 55 ASAP


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

A few inches? No, I wouldn't let them get a few inches. An inch to an inch and a half maximum is all I would grow them out to. A few months will be too long for these fish to remain in a ten gallon.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

oh okay i guess ill just save the ten gallon for a fry tank


----------

